# Identify This Strain - Brown Weed



## JayDoe71 (Oct 26, 2008)

Hi All,

I have a question that may be difficult to answer. I'm a long time smoker, but am new to the wonderful world of pot culivation. I'm looking for a strain I smoked when I was a kid so I can try to grow it now.

The weed was dark brown and very heavy and rich, almost like a rich coffee/espresso taste and aroma. We called it Budha, and assumed it was some strain of tie weed. I would say it was the polar opposite of say, a blueberry or skunk strain. Those strains smell very fresh and fruity, the weed I'm looking to identify is dark brown, and the buds (all buds) were flat and not as dense as a true indica. If I had to describe the smell I would call it a cross between coffee/espresso/chocolate/tar/asphalt. The weed was so resinous that you couldn't get though a joint without clipping the end because the resin completely cut off air flow. The high was both a "put you on your ass", but also very up and social. It was probably the best weed I've ever smoke in my life and I'm not kid.

Someone please name a few strains with these characteristics!!


----------



## gangjababy (Oct 26, 2008)

sorry buddy, there is no way to identify the strain!


----------



## JayDoe71 (Oct 26, 2008)

gangjababy said:


> sorry buddy, there is no way to identify the strain!


Hey, why so negative. Let's start with some killer strains that cure dark brown!! Any thoughts?


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Oct 26, 2008)

If you said the buds were flat that means it was compressed..I've smoked bammer weed that was all brown and full of tar when you smoked a J..It was descent, and got you pretty high...as for the coffee smell it was probably shipped in coffee beans or something like that.


----------



## NewGrowth (Oct 26, 2008)

I think I know that strain! Its called hash!


----------



## JayDoe71 (Oct 26, 2008)

SmokeyMcSmokester said:


> If you said the buds were flat that means it was compressed..I've smoked bammer weed that was all brown and full of tar when you smoked a J..It was descent, and got you pretty high...as for the coffee smell it was probably shipped in coffee beans or something like that.


Bammer Weed??


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Oct 26, 2008)

like lo-grade


----------



## gangjababy (Oct 27, 2008)

JayDoe71 said:


> Hey, why so negative. Let's start with some killer strains that cure dark brown!! Any thoughts?


I'm not being negative buddy! I'm just stating the facts. Even if you had a pic of the plant we still couldn't tell you what strain it was.


----------



## JayDoe71 (Oct 27, 2008)

Hmmm.. OK, how about this - Can anyone name a potent strain the cures to dark brown?


----------



## smartsoverambition (Oct 27, 2008)

it could be jack herer seeds put in the hands of mexicans trying 2 turn a profit quickly and didn't realize what they possesed so they cured it in a big pile causing mold (why it was brown), 
bricked it (why it was flat)
and shipped it in a cofee shop truck or somethin (ma explain smell)

then again that's just me lookin at a positive turned into a horrible negative

but grow jack herer anyway, people say it may be the best weed created to date


----------



## NewGrowth (Oct 27, 2008)

Tobacco?


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Oct 27, 2008)

I had some bud that smelled like coffee/chocolate a few months ago. I don't know what strain it was though, and it was pretty brown. I wouldn't say it tasted like coffee though.


----------



## NewGrowth (Oct 27, 2008)

Hemp Rope?


----------



## jimdandy (Oct 28, 2008)

Back in the 80's a lot of the weed that came through the midwest was coming out of Tenn, Ky, an a few other places depending on your location. The fall harvested weed that was still around late spring and early summer sounds just like what you described. And it would knock you on your ass. Maybe thats it. just my 2 cents


----------



## JayDoe71 (Oct 28, 2008)

NewGrowth said:


> Hemp Rope?


dick head?


----------



## roxistar (Oct 28, 2008)

smartsoverambition said:


> it could be jack herer seeds put in the hands of mexicans trying 2 turn a profit quickly and didn't realize what they possesed so they cured it in a big pile causing mold (why it was brown),
> bricked it (why it was flat)
> and shipped it in a cofee shop truck or somethin (ma explain smell)
> 
> ...


Jack Herer has only been around since about 1994. I highly doubt it was that. 

Alot of weeds can cure to brown, depending on the method of curing it may just have been a loss of chlorophyl. As far as the buds being flat, it was probably compressed and bricked to be smuggled into the country. You mentioned Thai. That a good start, also there were some Mexican, Columbian, and Cambodian strains that can cure brown. The bad news is since seed companies started breeding strains and making hybrids alot of those pure landrace strains have been lost. The good news is that there are some new hybrids out there with some of the characteristics you mentioned; like the coffee-ish smell.


----------



## ststepen420 (Oct 28, 2008)

agreed, theres far too many strains to identify it even if you had pictures it would still be almost impossible to tell you what it was. Jack Herer is great man, guranteed it would be better than what you smoked that was brown. Brown makes me think of hash but if it was im pretty sure youd know the difference and weed should never be compressed, it takes away the beauty and integrity of the pot so good luck on figuring what it was out and do what the man said and get some jack


----------



## JayDoe71 (Oct 28, 2008)

roxistar said:


> Jack Herer has only been around since about 1994. I highly doubt it was that.
> 
> Alot of weeds can cure to brown, depending on the method of curing it may just have been a loss of chlorophyl. As far as the buds being flat, it was probably compressed and bricked to be smuggled into the country. You mentioned Thai. That a good start, also there were some Mexican, Columbian, and Cambodian strains that can cure brown. The bad news is since seed companies started breeding strains and making hybrids alot of those pure landrace strains have been lost. The good news is that there are some new hybrids out there with some of the characteristics you mentioned; like the coffee-ish smell.


Thanks, if I had to say I would guess this was between 1991-93, maybe '94. Could you name some of those strains that cure brown, preferably sativa.


----------



## JayDoe71 (Oct 28, 2008)

ststepen420 said:


> agreed, theres far too many strains to identify it even if you had pictures it would still be almost impossible to tell you what it was. Jack Herer is great man, guranteed it would be better than what you smoked that was brown. Brown makes me think of hash but if it was im pretty sure youd know the difference and weed should never be compressed, it takes away the beauty and integrity of the pot so good luck on figuring what it was out and do what the man said and get some jack


Right on, I will have to try some Jack...I swear to god growing is the coolest freak'in thing I've ever done in my life!! LOL


----------



## JayDoe71 (Oct 28, 2008)

OK, new game - please name strains that cure dark brown, are mostly sativa, and have a very rich and pungent taste and smell

I will find my weed even if I have to smoke pounds to do it, just temp me!!!


----------



## ryeguy (Oct 28, 2008)

haha i think i know what strain ur talkin about is it Chocolate thai...i had it last year it knocked me on my ass...it was a brownish colour nd very crystaly....any good?


----------



## JayDoe71 (Oct 28, 2008)

ryeguy said:


> haha i think i know what strain ur talkin about is it Chocolate thai...i had it last year it knocked me on my ass...it was a brownish colour nd very crystaly....any good?


Could very well be, thanks, man...any idea who sells the seeds?


----------



## ryeguy (Oct 28, 2008)

umm im pretty sure the bc seed depot does ....but im not sure...i jus smoked it never grew it but it was some bomb shit....


----------



## gangjababy (Oct 28, 2008)

JayDoe71 said:


> Hmmm.. OK, how about this - Can anyone name a potent strain the cures to dark brown?


 Come on man... my weed is green tell me the strain!


----------



## JayDoe71 (Oct 28, 2008)

gangjababy said:


> Come on man... my weed is green tell me the strain!


LOL... No, I'm asking - what really good weed cures dark brown?


----------



## ryeguy (Oct 29, 2008)

chocloate thai...haha good luck finding it ..my batch was from b.c. cost 200 an O


----------



## NewGrowth (Oct 29, 2008)

Ummm I know its ground up paper bags!!


----------



## smartsoverambition (Oct 29, 2008)

NewGrowth said:


> Ummm I know its ground up paper bags!!


comeon stop being a jerk, it may be almost impossible 4 us 2 find out the strain with the info given and no pics but u don't have to come in here saying all that

it does sound like it could be choc thai i went online and looked at the plant and some of the buds..... some phenos do cure to a brownish hue but it's not in any reputable banks (4 me if it's not on attitude, serious, sensi, soma etc i don't consider buying)
and it's rare 2 find it on the street cuz:
1.) well it's brown will u pay $20 a gram 4 brown weed

2.) it's yields are laughable definately a quality over quantity stran, dealers don't wnat that they want quanitity and if they care about what they do or thee customers then go 4 quality

3.) other easier more potent strains and crosses came about, some that were easier to grow and yielded more


----------



## NewGrowth (Oct 29, 2008)

After extensive research I have found the strain . . . .
its called dirt here I have a picture:


----------



## JayDoe71 (Oct 29, 2008)

smartsoverambition said:


> comeon stop being a jerk, it may be almost impossible 4 us 2 find out the strain with the info given and no pics but u don't have to come in here saying all that
> 
> it does sound like it could be choc thai i went online and looked at the plant and some of the buds..... some phenos do cure to a brownish hue but it's not in any reputable banks (4 me if it's not on attitude, serious, sensi, soma etc i don't consider buying)
> and it's rare 2 find it on the street cuz:
> ...


OK, OK, OK, man, don't get you panties all in a bunch. I would be happy to find a strain that cures brown and tastes good. I know I'll never find the same strain, but I thought it would be fun to try to narrow it down.

But thanks for your knowledge


----------



## smartsoverambition (Oct 29, 2008)

dude I'm sorry if that came of negative i was trying 2 show u that it's a little harder 2 find choco thai now nd that there were other strains u may like

better sorry i tried to help


----------



## NewGrowth (Oct 29, 2008)

Hey check it out! I'm not trying to Identify the strain or anything but I am doing an investigation . . https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/121600-brick-weed.html


----------



## hollandstnr (Sep 17, 2010)

I live in Holland and I just picked up something called 'colambians' It Exactly matches your description.


----------



## littleflavio (Sep 18, 2010)

i smoked a dark brown pure sativa strain. that knocks you down wd 1 hit. its called land race sativa weed. and i aint being a jerk


----------



## tingpoon (Sep 18, 2010)

normally i would say that its impossible to tell the strain but i've had something very similar to this. the taste, color, consistency, high is just as you described. its called panama red. if the bud is extremely resiny it was probably grown in a greenhouse. especially if it came in a flattened, brick form, that usually means its been transported.




good brick weed.


----------



## smoke n strum (Mar 17, 2011)

I know that this is an old thread, but I think i know what it was or at least two possibilities and either one would be a great grow if you can get the seeds. I have been smoking weed for 40 years, long ago back when I used to have to walk through three feet of snow 10 miles to school and back, uphill in both directions, there were not a lot of different varieties of weed available, most of it was mexican and it came in a kilo brick. But sometimes we would get columbian, and it was brown, and it kicked your ass. that might be it. My other guess would be thai sticks. basically a stick, probably a pot branch or a small bamboo stick that looked like a chop stick, with small brown buds tied to it with a strand of hemp. At the time, say 1978 or so, that was the best(most powerful) weed available that I know of. I have seen columbian crosses on some of the seed sites, also thai sativa should be close. My favorite pot ever was oaxacan( pronounced wohawkin for those who don't know). I used to buy that in Houston back in the late 70s and it was 15 dollars a lid.(just less than an ounce. It was mostly seed, but after you cleaned out the seeds, that pot was some trippy shit. They have a strain at Nirvana called Eldorado that is supposed to be a back cross of oaxacan. If I ever decide to grab some seeds that is what i am going to get. It grows really tall though, so its hard to do indoors. Hope that was entertaining. sns


----------



## ftg150 (Mar 24, 2011)

Hey, 7 or so years ago I came across what was called burmese x fucking incredible, it had a very potent coffee/chocolate/almost maybe peanut butter cup(with a little dogshit on the side) smell flavor, it was one of the best pots to ever have stoned me. Definitely a trippy quality I've had FI by itself and good, but more fruity flavor on its own. I have a suspicion that coffee/chocolate-ish flavor comes from asian landrace sativas.


----------



## 714Skyhi (Mar 24, 2011)

I had some brown haze that fits the description.it was the best haze better than purple haze and super silver haze


----------



## dantheStonerMan (Mar 24, 2011)

idk man but i have smoked some ridiculous bobby brown but no flavors like that. no names for it either just like the commercial brick weed of the week ya know...


----------



## paperchaser365 (Oct 9, 2012)

Did anyone ever give you any suggestions? I was just surfing the web myself with the same question. I too used to get some killer smoke from a buddies uncle & it was light & dark brown, no green at all & the buds were small little round turds. Not flat smashed weed like you spoke of, I had something like that a bit latter when I was on the East Coast. This stuff was on the West Coast & was actually really pretty cosmetically as far as manicured. No super big buds but nice little popcorn sized nugs, always fresh, never flat & just super good. Back then (this was mid to late 80's) we weren't sophisticated enough to know about strains. Anyway, I had always thought it may be of an African or Asian region. If anyone knows of ANY strain that comes out in brownish colors instead of green, please share. Thanks.


----------



## kgb424 (Oct 9, 2012)

how about Coco Kush/ Cholate kush I grew some smelled like coffee or cocco when it was flowering but not brown when cured looked kinda like tia stick a little but not as dark


----------



## althor (Oct 9, 2012)

JayDoe71 said:


> OK, OK, OK, man, don't get you panties all in a bunch. I would be happy to find a strain that cures brown and tastes good. I know I'll never find the same strain, but I thought it would be fun to try to narrow it down.
> 
> But thanks for your knowledge


 Around what year would you say this was?
Thai was on the market during the 70's and started fading in the late 70's. Basically gone by the early 80's completely and only because of some people sitting on stash and bringing it out slowly.
Pot doesnt make enough money for transporting/smuggling from Thailand. We got it like we did during the 70s because it was so easy for soldiers to bring back. By 78' the soldiers were all gone from that area so transportation stopped. If what you are referring to is the old school thai stick, much of thai was dipped in oil to increase the potency. If it wasnt dipped it was still pretty damned good. 

I would suggest Chocolate Rain, Breeder's Choice at Sannie seed shop. It has chocolate thai in the mix and if you get the right pheno you most certainly will be reminded of old thai.


As I was typing this another reply came through above.

Chocolate Rain is a cross of Cocoa Kush and Chocolope.


----------



## Cheryl Jones (Dec 13, 2015)

JayDoe71 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have a question that may be difficult to answer. I'm a long time smoker, but am new to the wonderful world of pot cultivation. I'm looking for a strain I smoked when I was a kid so I can try to grow it now.
> 
> ...


I use to grow in the 70s with a small group of people. We were one of the people when the Original Haze was developed in our group in Santa Cruz. We used some heavy enzymes and hormones to crack genetics and our strains were almost all Hindu and Afghani Kush. I had a strain developed that 3rd year it was a triploid, raggy looking spindly thing, but was dark dark brown. Grew narrow but dense super sticky tops and dried out to smell like french Roast and a camp fire.

It was extremely powerful and would almost stop time after a few hits. It was mind opening after you came off it within an hour with a long after high. Not something you would smoke playing poker. Never seen anything like it since. But I do know it was a Kush strain. Hope that helps.


----------



## DallasTxFlight214 (Jun 16, 2018)

LoL. EveryBody Here Acts Like They 45 Year Experts Of Growing And Etc. But There IS Many Kush’s and Top Strains That Are Brownish. And Just Because It’s somewhat Compressed Does Not Mean Its Reggie Or Even From Mexico. Believe It Or Not People All Over The US Grow Then “Air Seal” Bag Lock It Which Would As You Say Compress It. But Yes I Actually Have the Same Problem. I Cant Read The Writing. And It Is Very Strong And Brownish. So Unfortunately The First Answer Was The Most Accurate Because, It Is Very Common For Multiple Different Growers To Have The Exact Same Plant And All Look Different In The End Of Curing. Different Atmosphere’s, Soils, Temperatures, Humidity Levels, Amount Of Watering, Amount Of Light. SunLight Or Indoor Lighting. How Its Cared For In General. Best Advice to Give Is Look Up Different Cannabis Strains All Over And See Which Ones Have Pictures Of Brownish Buds Like The Ones You had. And FYI Listen To The Least Amount Of People Possible. God Bless. Hope You Are Successful.


----------



## Hotwired (Jun 16, 2018)

I had a Connie Chung from DNA that smelled and tasted like fresh coffee and was quite brown.


----------



## Tripping With Rocks (Jun 16, 2018)

Is There Some Reason Why This Thread Has Repeatedly Been Necroed?


----------

